

Daily discovery of 600+ startup tool gems; Find the best options for your needs - jwtuckr

Hi everyone!<p>The startup environment today is changing at an incredible pace. New technologies, methods, and processes are being formed practically by the hour, and it can be tough to know which things can be applicable to your unique startup. That&#x27;s why we created Startup Tool Shop (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.startuptoolshop.com).<p>Startup Tool Shop is a database of tools, updated daily, that are useful to startups.<p>Each resource is submitted, curated, and rated by our user community.<p>We have 600+ tools that can help grow your next big idea, expertly organized for simple access by you. There are 6 Toolkits (seeing a theme here?) services can be placed into. They are: Learning, Marketing, Money, Product Development, Operations, and Team. Then, each tool can be further defined by applying tags, of which there are over 270 to choose from!<p>Each day users, startups, and entrepreneurs like you post their favorite finds, and if approved, will be added to the database and featured on the homepage the next morning.<p>This is our answer to helping our entrepreneurial family. There are so, SO many resources we all haven&#x27;t heard of out there that are just waiting to be found that would be perfect for achieving our startup goals, with new ones being developed all the time!
No one should have to search all over the internet for what they need. Let&#x27;s bring everything here, in one place, where the best ones can rise to the top.<p>Thanks so much!<p>Would love to hear your thoughts!<p>p.s.- We have lot&#x27;s of love on Twitter (@startuptoolshop) and Facebook and we would love to connect with you on it! :-)
======
codecondo
You can employ much better marketing methods, this is just blatant screaming
for attention -- especially if you analyze the first paragraph after the
hello, you and I both know this.

Fake it till you make it... works for some.

